# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Med Link Lines

## sea_serenade

Πάμε λοιπόν στα δρομολόγια και τις τιμές της εταιρίας του κου Γιαννάτου, της Med Link Lines. Μιας εταιρίας που για 10 και πλέον χρόνια έγραψε και αυτή τη δική της ιστορία στην Αδριατική. Ευτυχώς που σήμερα υπάρχει ακόμα το ELLI T για να μας τη θυμίζει.
Να σημειωθεί οτι εκείνη τη χρονιά τα δρομολόγια απο Ηγουμενίτσα για Μπρίντεζι δεν πραγματοποιήθηκαν ή πραγματοποιήθηκαν ελάχιστα, ασχέτως με το τι γράφει η μπροσούρα της εταιρίας.

Med Link Lines 2000_01.jpg

Med Link Lines 2000_02.jpg

Med Link Lines 2000_03.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, ειλικρινά είσαστε όλοι σας καταπληκτικοί!!!
Το τι στήσατε τις τελευταίες ημέρες σε αυτό το φόρουμ, δεν περιγράφεται  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Σας αξίζει ένα μεγάλο εύγε!

----------


## vinman

Και απο μένα το φυλλάδιο του 1997 αφιερωμένο στους φίλους sea serenade και Appia_1978


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15022

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15023

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15024

----------


## sea_serenade

Εκείνη τη χρονιά το POSEIDON είχε σνομπάρει το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας και έκανε Πάτρα-Μπρίντιζι. Ντροπή του!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vinman

Και μία διαφημιστική καταχώρηση σε ένθετο Κυριακάτικης εφημερίδας πρίν απο χρόνια...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15083

----------


## MYTILENE

Και απ'ότι θυμάμαι τη κατέστρεψαν και αυτή οι Αντωνιού Αθηναίος μαζί με τα άλλα λαμόγια της τότε ΝΕΛ που ήταν δίπλα τους!!!!¶νθρωποι της δουλειάς σου λέω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,τσακάλια στα ναυτιλιακά θέματα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,μόνο να τρώνε ήξεραν από παντού και με πολλούς τρόπους:x :Mad: !!!!

----------


## Νaval22

τουλάχιστον το maria g ήταν το μόνο πλοίο αυτής της εταιρείας που άξιζε με μια μικρή μετασκευή θα γινόταν ένα αξιπρεπέσταστο καραβι στη γραμμή Χίου μυτιλήνης τώρα το έχει ο Τζανετάτος και το δουλέυει μια χαρά σε μια δύσκολη γραμμή,πάρτε αλλη μια μούτζα λαμόγια για άλλη μια μ......α σας  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## MYTILENE

ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ 2 ΧΕΡΙΑ ΦΙΛΕ !!!!!!Ασχετο:το ΜΑΡΙΑ G που το έχει τώρα?

----------


## Νaval22

Πάτρα Μπριντεζι ως έλλη Τ
http://www.endeavor-lines.com/gr/fleet/

----------


## MYTILENE

Που και που κολλάω και γώ μη νομίζεις!!!!!Πέθανα στο γέλιο μόλις το είδα,ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως και να σαι καλά!

----------


## Appia_1978

Γεια σας, 
θυμάται κανείς, εάν το Maria G ταξίδευε το 1998 Μπρίντιζι-Ηράκλειο-Τσέσμε;

----------


## sea_serenade

Δε νομίζω Appia, τα πλοία του Γιαννάτου που έπιαναν Τσεσμέ ήταν το POSEIDON και το AGIOS ANDREAS. Το MARIA G ήταν σταθερό στο Πάτρα-Μπρίντιζι (απευθείας, χωρίς Ηγουμενίτσα κτλ). Έτσι τουλάχιστον θυμάμαι....

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Sea Serenade,  
σε ευχαριστώ. Έτσι το θυμάμαι και εγώ  :Very Happy:  
Το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο γεγονός, ότι έπεσε στα χέρια μου μπροσούρα με ακριβώς αυτό το δρομολόγιο! Μήπως είχαν σκοπό να το δρομολογήσουν αλλά το ανέβαλλαν; 
Έτσι και αλλιώς, το δρομολόγιο δεν είναι το ίδιο με αυτό των Ποσειδών και ¶γιος Ανδρέας, εάν ενθυμούμαι καλά  :Wink:  Αυτά, δεν πιάνανε Ηράκλειο ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## sea_serenade

Χμμμ, για Ηράκλειο δεν ξέρω. Κάτι μου λέει αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος. Πάντως Τσεσμέ πήγαιναν σίγουρα, το θυμάμαι.

----------


## .voyager

Διαφημιστικό της Μed Link Lines του 1997.

IMG_0015.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστόοοοος ο .voyager. Το 1997 ο Γιαννάτος συνέδεε το Μπρίντιζι με το Cesme μέσω Ηγουμενίτσας και Πάτρας. Η γραμμή πήγαινε πολύ καλά και τον επόμενο χρόνο αγοράστηκε το MARIA G με σκοπό να αντικαταστήσει το POSEIDON αλλά τελικά το MARIA G έκανε απευθείας Πάτρα-Μπρίντιζι.

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

Enjoy the images from Med Link's two postcard booklet images portraying their ships F/B AFRODITE ( II)  and F/B AGIOS ANDREAS.

Digitalizar0037.jpg

Digitalizar0040.jpg

Enjoy!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΧΑΤΖΗΚΟΥΜΗΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ

> Γεια σας,
> 
> 
> θυμάται κανείς, εάν το Maria G ταξίδευε το 1998 Μπρίντιζι-Ηράκλειο-Τσέσμε;


 ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 1999 ΕΚΑΝΕ ΜΟΝΟ 6 ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ BRINDISI - ΠΑΤΡΑ - ΤΣΕΖΜΕ.. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟΤΕ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!




> ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 1999 ΕΚΑΝΕ ΜΟΝΟ 6 ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ BRINDISI - ΠΑΤΡΑ - ΤΣΕΖΜΕ.. ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟΤΕ.

----------

